# zoneinfo-2011.h



## dougs (Jul 1, 2011)

```
root@aries:/root# portmaster zoneinfo

===>>> Currently installed version: zoneinfo-2011.g
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/misc/zoneinfo

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for misc/zoneinfo in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for misc/zoneinfo from ports
===>>> No dependencies for misc/zoneinfo

===>>> Starting build for misc/zoneinfo <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>  Cleaning for zoneinfo-2011.h

===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for misc/zoneinfo <<<===
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> tzdata2011h.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles//.
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://elsie.nci.nih.gov/pub/tzdata2011h.tar.gz


===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for misc/zoneinfo <<<===
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> tzdata2011h.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles//.
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://elsie.nci.nih.gov/pub/tzdata2011h.tar.gz
tzdata2011h.tar.gz                            

===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for zoneinfo-2011.h
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for tzdata2011h.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for zoneinfo-2011.h
===>  Configuring for zoneinfo-2011.h
===>  Building for zoneinfo-2011.h
umask 022;  cd /usr/ports/misc/zoneinfo/work;  zic -d /usr/ports/misc/zoneinfo
/work/zoneinfo -p America/New_York -m 444   -y /usr/ports/misc/zoneinfo/yearistype africa 
antarctica asia australasia etcetera europe  factory northamerica southamerica systemv

===>>> Creating a backup package for old version zoneinfo-2011.g
===>  Installing for zoneinfo-2011.h
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if misc/zoneinfo already installed
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/share/zoneinfo
/bin/cp -R -p /usr/ports/misc/zoneinfo/work/zoneinfo/ /usr/share/zoneinfo
install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 /usr/ports/misc/zoneinfo/work/zone.tab /usr/share/zoneinfo
cat: /var/db/zoneinfo: No such file or directory
Now run tzsetup(8) again to install the right file to /etc/localtime.
===>   Registering installation for zoneinfo-2011.h

===>  Cleaning for zoneinfo-2011.h

===>>> pkg-message for zoneinfo-2011.h
Now run tzsetup(8) again to install the right file to /etc/localtime.

===>>> Done displaying pkg-message files

===>>> Upgrade of zoneinfo-2011.g to zoneinfo-2011.h complete

root@aries:/root# tzsetup
tzsetup: /usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab:89: country code `BQ' unknown
root@aries:/root# rehash
root@aries:/root# tzsetup
tzsetup: /usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab:89: country code `BQ' unknown
root@aries:/root# uname -a
FreeBSD aries.dawnsign.com 7.3-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Jul 12 19:04:04 UTC 2010
     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
root@aries:/root#
```

Why is tzsetup failing?

~Doug


----------



## varnav (Jul 11, 2011)

You'll have to update country codes file, /usr/share/misc/iso3166

What I did was:

cd /usr/share/misc/iso3166
fetch http://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/8/share/misc/iso3166


----------



## dougs (Jul 12, 2011)

```
root@aries:/root# cd /usr/share/misc/iso3166
/usr/share/misc/iso3166: Not a directory.
root@aries:/root# cd /usr/share/misc/
root@aries:/usr/share/misc# ll
total 3794
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     3170 Jun 19  2010 ascii
  [ .. snip .. ]
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel       25 Jun 19  2010 init.ee
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    14252 Jun 19  2010 iso3166          <-----------
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    12386 Jun 19  2010 iso639
  [ .. snip .. ]
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     6698 Jun 19  2010 windrv_stub.c
root@aries:/usr/share/misc# fetch http://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/8/share/misc/iso3166
iso3166                                       100% of   14 kB  295 kBps
root@aries:/usr/share/misc# ll
total 3796
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     3170 Jun 19  2010 ascii
  [ .. snip .. ]
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel       25 Jun 19  2010 init.ee
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    15282 Jun 28 03:46 iso3166          <-----------
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    12386 Jun 19  2010 iso639
  [ .. snip .. ]
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     6698 Jun 19  2010 windrv_stub.c
```

As you can see, /usr/share/misc/iso3166 is not a directory but a file! Otherwise, your tip worked! Thanks!

~Doug


----------



## varnav (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, sorry, the right sequence:


```
cd /usr/share/misc
fetch [url]http://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/8/share/misc/iso3166[/url]
```


----------

